# What is the best Heat Press Machine to start off with?



## polo205 (Aug 27, 2011)

What is the best Heat Press Machine to start off with? I'm not looking for anything really expensive, just something to start off with, to test the water. Something that will last until things get going.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can find some good heat press suggestions here which heat press related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------

